# Pix of my RH9 Engine...



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

For all those that have asked, here are the pix. The engine is a little dirty from the rain but I think it comes up OK. Big thanks to Top Secret for their quality work.

BTW. the engine hasn't been dynoed yet so I can't give you any power figures. I'll get that sorted out in a couple of weeks.

Cya O!









































Edited: Change of links for pix.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Top Secret*

Gio,

Stunning pictures, the 3037s look great!

No air flow meters I notice.

Guy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

WOW !

Now that is an engine bay to be proud of ! What a beast ! You must be rather proud of that !?!

Edited to Say: There are 1 or 2 GTI-R's being built around the 3037 turbo - didn't realise it was so big !!!

Daz


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Blown away....*

Words fail me. A work of art, never seen anything like it, absolutely beautiful. Almost seems a shame to run it and risk getting it dirty. 

That's the Jun plenum isn't it, single throttle body.

If there is a GT-R calendar produced, this has got to feature.

You're one lucky man, well done.

Peter.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Gorgeous*

glen


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Gio, you already know my thoughts on the engine Can't wait to get a ride once its all run in and set up....I have a good idea what it sounds like at full revs but want to find out how it feels like from the inside!!

Top job from Top Secret :smokin:


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Ding dong..superb!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Absolute work of art


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Just amazing!*

  

Can´t wait to see the dynofigures!
Pls keep us posted.

/Perra


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I really appreciate it. It goes without words that I'm happy with how things turned out. 

Guy... I'm running the F Con V Pro. Therefore, I was able to lose the AFMs.

PeterE... the intake plenum is a Top Secret one. It looks almost identical to the JUN model, even on the inside. Maybe someone copied someones?

DCD... absolutely. As soon as its sorted we'll take it out on the highway and see what it does. 

Perra... end of October and I should have the details to post. Breaking in an engine in Tokyo is a time consuming exercise. 

Cya O!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Holy smokes I just creamed me knickers!*

Hipo that is just awesome and you must be chuffed with Nakatasa san's work. 
3037s as well. Dare i ask what sort of horsepower that is going to produce.
I just keep on having to look at it again and again.
My old 33 black engine will never looks the same. 

I need chrome and fast!!

NLW

pS what sort of advantages do you get no running AFMS? Does it idle like a Baeatch?


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

What a beast ... it looks like something from outer space!!  Fantastic!!! Good luck with it hipogtr!

I'm hoping up and down with excitement at the power figures!!! Let us know as soon as you can 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

that engine is a thing of beauty... absolutly stunning 

and as for this....


hipogtr said:


> * The engine is a little dirty from the rain but I think it comes up OK. *


my car doesnt come up that shiny after a hard days polishing...... 
so yes!!! the engine does look 'OK' !!!!!

much envy from over here... 

and without sounding too simple, how does the Fcon V work out mixture without any AFMs???


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Oh my life.*

I have just shot my bolt.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Dazza*

That turbo in Bill W's old car or rather Nad's that goes nowhere is of a similar size and rating.
Truly monsterous...
Imagine having two of the blighters!!

NLW


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome, just awesome!!


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

SUPERB!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hipo,

Nice piece of work that. :smokin:

It should be fun to watch Nagata-san put it on the dyno like the silver one.
Perhaps we should volounteer to stand on the suspension towers for traction again.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Cheers, guys. 

N15MOW... Apparently dropping the AFMs removes a restriction out of the system for high boost conditions. As for driveability, you'd be surprised how good the F Con V Pro is. Before I did the current round of changes, I was using the F Con V Pro. Both Bean and DCD should be able to testify that the idle and power delivery without the AFMs was as good if not better than the factory AFM setup. Maybe hard to believe, but I had the same concerns as you before I did it. I am a full convert now. 

MattPayne... The F Con V Pro is a speed density system. So rather than meter the air over a wire (AFMs) it measures the density of air in the intake plenum using a MAP (manifold absolute pressure) sensor. Without getting too technical, the MAP sensor calculates the air volume and generates an electrical signal to the ECU which, when combined with temperature, is used directly for determining the amount of fuel needed. Mixture is fine tuned with through the O2 sensor feedback. At least thats my understanding - could be off.

Bean... hehehe. That was some crazy stuff, wasn't it. I have never seen someone almost standing on the engine during a 900+hp dyno run - insane!

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hipo,

Yep - they're mad alright.
Genious/Insanity are hand in hand at Top Secret for sure!!

Have a look at some of the other video I took later....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

> Genious/Insanity are hand in hand at Top Secret for sure!!


Couldn't have said it better myself!!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

cheers for the explanation Hipo...  that does make some sense to me!!
It sounds like you Japanese Skyline types have fun out there... Id love to see a 900hp skyline!! let alone stand on the thing!! that must have been a sight! do you have any photos of that dyno run??


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

MattPayne... no problems.

Maybe Bean can post some footage of the dyno run with the guy standing on the suspension tower? I'm sure he had a cam capturing some of that action. Sorry, I don't have any pix.

Cya O!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

*my latest stupid question.*

That is some engine bay !!

but what is RH9 ? I have been reading this around on the web for a while now but nowhere could I find out what it is ...


thanks for your help...

/Steve


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*was RH9 not the*

engine in the 400R or sth similar?
Or maybe I am talking shite again!!

Maybe a top secret code for a specific spec of engine?

NLW


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Record Holders 9 sec or "RH9" is the club where you need to get below 10 sec on the 1/4 mile to be elegible to enter...

Nothing to do with the 400R...which engine is called RB-X GT2


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No members over here then..... yet.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh and here is a picture of that R34 on the dyno with Nagata-san









I also made an mpeg with my digital camera....I uploaded it to gtrcental.com but it doesnt seem to be working now. I'll be more than welcome to e-mail to anyone that is interested


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*me me me*

very int....
can you send it to me DCD? [email protected]

Cheers for the heads up on the 400r. Me talking shite again..

:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

A day later and i still can't get over that engine bay !

Cheers for clearing up the "RH9" thing Dino....can you email me that mpeg video please ? ( [email protected] )

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Ahh I thought that RH9 was a type of drag engine... so I was almost there...! cheers Dino... and if you could mail me a copy of that vid too 

[email protected]

Matt


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Can you mail me the vid?? 
[email protected]


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Dino

Can you email it to me too please ?

Cheers, Andre.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Wow.

What can I say that hasn't been said already? 

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## LachlanXG (Oct 1, 2002)

Flawless....mmmm...beauty


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr,

You are indeed one very very lucky guy, your engine look absolutely perfect. Beautiful piece of work.  

I got 2 questions, I hope you don't mind answering them:

What is the total cost of all that parts and labor from Top Secret?

What is the approximate engine life would you expect before a full rebuild is needed?

I am trying to figure out if I ever be able to afford an engine like that for my own GTR 

Thank you in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

*TopSecret video*

If anyone's interested you can find a couple of videos on my website of the recent TopSecret visit - apologies now if it runs out of bandwidth.

http://www.angelfire.com/space/gtr/car.htm


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Jeff... as you probably now, engine life will be totally dependent on its use. The engine for my car was built for a street car that will occassionally see drag racing duty. I will only run it at high power if I am drag racing - which I don't do that often.

To help reliability, the engine was built to a higher spec than the maximum power it will actually be tuned for - in other words, I made compromises for driveability and reliability by detuning it. Obviously, on the street, I will not be running with the same power as for drag racing so reliability will be increased. I asked Top Secret to spend the time to do the engine properly the first time so I don't have to rebuild the engine unless I break something - a 3-5 year time frame was mentioned. Unfortunately, until time passes using the car I won't be able to tell you whether it was all done right. Hope this sort of answers your question.

As for the costs to do this, well... I could easily have two R34s at this point. 

Cya O!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: TopSecret video*



Bean said:


> *If anyone's interested you can find a couple of videos on my website of the recent TopSecret visit - apologies now if it runs out of bandwidth.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/space/gtr/car.htm *


Bean, thanks a lot for the link, the pics are great and the movies wheren't too bad either.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Here are the links!!

http://www.angelfire.com/space/gtr/images/ItLives-384k.WMV
http://www.angelfire.com/space/gtr/images/TopSecretDyno1-384k.WMV
   :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

GTR R34 said:


> *Here are the links!!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/space/gtr/images/ItLives-384k.WMV
> http://www.angelfire.com/space/gtr/images/TopSecretDyno1-384k.WMV
> :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: *


Maybe Bean did not post the direct links to save some bandwidth  .


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> *Jeff... as you probably now, engine life will be totally dependent on its use. The engine for my car was built for a street car that will occassionally see drag racing duty. I will only run it at high power if I am drag racing - which I don't do that often.
> 
> To help reliability, the engine was built to a higher spec than the maximum power it will actually be tuned for - in other words, I made compromises for driveability and reliability by detuning it. Obviously, on the street, I will not be running with the same power as for drag racing so reliability will be increased. I asked Top Secret to spend the time to do the engine properly the first time so I don't have to rebuild the engine unless I break something - a 3-5 year time frame was mentioned. Unfortunately, until time passes using the car I won't be able to tell you whether it was all done right. Hope this sort of answers your question.
> 
> ...


hipogtr.........thank you for the explanation, yes you answer most of my question with extra details  

What I am most interested is the life of the engine mileage wise, I know this all depends on how much power you run it and how often you drive it hard, but let's say a ball park figure, would it last 60K miles, or 30K miles, or 10K miles or 5K miles? What would be your expectation? Do Top Secret give you any estimation?

Sorry for so many questions, but I don't come across people with such high tuned RB26DETT often. Hope you understand.

Thank you as always.

Jeff


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Jeff... no problems with all the questions. I'd be asking them to. That's what this board is all about, right.

Top Secret didn't guarantee or estimate any mileage (for the above mentioned reasons) but if we take the 3-5 year time frame I mentioned earlier and the average rate that Japanese put mileage on a GT-R, then I could estimate that I should see 30K miles at a minimum before an engine refresh. Its just a guesstimate but I personally hope that I get more than that out of it. I'll get back to you in 30K miles. 

Cya O!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

hipogtr.............thank you very much. That is the infos I am looking for.

Best of luck with the tuning and have fun with it, I know you will  

Please keep us posted with the driving (actually pulling) impression   

I imagine it would be scary  

Jeff


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Thats frigging unreal
well done man 
have fun with it... just dont kill yaself ...


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*RH9*



> No members over here yet..........Peter E.



A Skyline GTR in the 9`s in the UK,one day there might be.
But thats totally "Top Secret". 

Henry


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Ooooooh Henry*

you tease   .

glen


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*9,s*

he he :smokin:  


mark


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Didn't the JUN car do 10.02 seconds? And wasn't the reaction time bad? Surely that car could do a 9's run?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Jun*

It did a 10.2 in Japan, has anyone seen a timeslip in the UK???

Guy


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

I keep counting 12 injectors,but its only got 6 cylinders 

Life can be such a `drag' 

Henry.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Project X*

Is this a Joint Henry & Guy venture or a competition then?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Project X*

Joint Venture.........

Guy


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

*Project X*

...and an R32?

Phil


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of Top Secret stuff going on lately! So many questions... so few answers. Can't wait to see what's coming down the track! 

Cya O!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

racer x anyone? :smokin: 



> " name is dave don't wear it out" how pathetic am i...


----------

